# 2010 Airshow Season Thread



## WingsofFury (4 Jun 2010)

A couple from last week at Toronto's Wings and Wheels Festival and this weekends Open House at CFB Borden.  Cheers and have a great summer!

Mig 15 Profile







L29 Landing






CT-156 Harvard II Departure






2010 CF-18 Hornet Demo Bird






Golden Centenniare Tutor


----------



## kratz (4 Jun 2010)

WingsofFury said:
			
		

> 2010 CF-18 Hornet Demo Bird



Hot wings  ;D 

I've seen photos of the Centennial wings, good to see they are out and about.


----------



## K225 (5 Jun 2010)

The VWoC Gray Ghost Corsair and Hawk 1 launch for Borden on Friday as well.


----------



## karl28 (5 Jun 2010)

That's a nice set photos thanks for sharing them with us .


----------



## WingsofFury (6 Jun 2010)

Thanks folks!  Couple more from yesterday below.  Karl - missed your arrival and your practice on Friday!  Great job with the bird yesterday though, and I hope you're finding some blue sky today!


----------



## WingsofFury (6 Jun 2010)

And a few more...


----------



## c4th (7 Jun 2010)

Is Cold Lake doing an Air Show this year?


----------



## Loachman (7 Jun 2010)

Nice photos. 

I was in the Stedman Building manning the static display Griffon on Saturday, so I missed most of the outdoor stuff.


----------



## WingsofFury (7 Jun 2010)

Trust No One said:
			
		

> Is Cold Lake doing an Air Show this year?



Not to my knowledge - they had one last year due to the Centennial.



			
				Loachman said:
			
		

> Nice photos.
> 
> I was in the Stedman Building manning the static display Griffon on Saturday, so I missed most of the outdoor stuff.



Thanks Loachman - I didn't really have time to swing into the hangers to take it all in due to time constraints, but it did look like everything was very nicely setup.


----------



## WingsofFury (7 Jun 2010)

Here's a couple more from the weekend...


----------



## Alea (7 Jun 2010)

All the photos are absolutely beautiful  :nod:
I wish I'd be there to enjoy it.

Alea


----------



## WingsofFury (7 Jun 2010)

Thanks Alea, glad you like them.


----------



## karl28 (7 Jun 2010)

WingsofFury 
                 Wow great shots once again


----------



## Loachman (8 Jun 2010)

Spot my electric hat: http://www.airic.ca/html/2010borden.html


----------



## Alea (8 Jun 2010)

Electric Army.ca hat


----------



## Dou You (8 Jun 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Spot my electric hat: http://www.airic.ca/html/2010borden.html


Nice Loachman!  ;D 
And amazing pictures WingsofFury! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WingsofFury (9 Jun 2010)

Thanks for your kind comments everyone.

Loachman - nice piece of kit!


----------



## Loachman (9 Jun 2010)

Nothing fancy. It's just the standard SPH-5CF, jazzed up with the patch courtesy of the Embroidery Shop at KAF.


----------



## leroi (9 Jun 2010)

Snowbirds will perform  for Waterloo Region,  Ontario: Fathers' Day weekend,  June 19th and 20th.

http://news.guelphmercury.com/News/Local/article/579510


----------



## Pat in Halifax (9 Jun 2010)

K225 : Those are beautiful pictures of the FG-1 done in Hampton Gray's markings. I was going to ask how you got them as Vintage Wing's own website doesn't even have any - then I read your profile. You have the dream job/hobby of atleast one reader here!!


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jun 2010)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> K225 : Those are beautiful pictures of the FG-1 done in Hampton Gray's markings. I was going to ask how you got them as Vintage Wing's own website doesn't even have any - then I read your profile. You have the dream job/hobby of atleast one reader here!!



I think K225 might be the guy that knows my brother-in-law, Joe, who also volunteers at Vintage Wings.

All the pics are great!   :nod:


----------



## SARgirl (9 Jun 2010)

Quote from link:


> Highlights from the Base Borden Armed Forces Day and Air Show. Celebrating the Navy Centennial.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jiu0TTNFgNE

A well done video.  Worth watching.  Enjoy.


----------



## K225 (10 Jun 2010)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> K225 : Those are beautiful pictures of the FG-1 done in Hampton Gray's markings. I was going to ask how you got them as Vintage Wing's own website doesn't even have any - then I read your profile. You have the dream job/hobby of atleast one reader here!!


'
They still haven't updated the site with new pictures in the Hampton Gray scheme yet not sure why. I'll have to put the bug in Dave O'Malley's ear. You're right about a dream job where else can you sit on a deck having lunch and a different airshow act each day. Yesterday it was watching John in the Corsair with Woody in the Sabre practicing their heritage flight formation. The energy level is climbing as we anticpate the first flight of the Lysander hopefully Friday.
Heyhaven't seen Joe around lately is he back working on his truck? He was last working on the Hawk 1 Orenda 14 waiting for parts to finish it up. There is no better feeling than being in the hangar each morning with that magnificent collection around you thanks to Mike Potter.


----------



## WingsofFury (19 Jun 2010)

Here's some formation shots from the Waterloo show yesterday...show runs all weekend and tomorrow is calling for mile high skies.


----------



## WingsofFury (19 Jun 2010)

And a couple more...


----------



## NSDreamer (19 Jun 2010)

Amazing photo's! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Loachman (19 Jun 2010)

What?

No photo of the 400 Squadron Griffon?

We couldn't find an available Flight Engineer and had to cancel. Shazbat.

Excellent photos as usual.


----------



## WingsofFury (20 Jun 2010)

Loachman - shiza!  I'll be back there tomorrow (Sunday), but it just won't be the same without a Griff...I was hoping it would turn into a 2 ship with you and the Sea King - would make my day!

Thanks for the kudos everyone.


----------



## Rogo (20 Jun 2010)

Great Photos guys, I was test driving a car today and the salesman and I kept getting distracted and kept pulling off the road to watch the Snowbirds in Guelph today.  Made my day.  Those tutor pilots get my full 220% respect.


----------



## WingsofFury (21 Jun 2010)

What a long day...lol  But in the end, a great day. 

Here's a couple of different ones...


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jun 2010)

Great shots!!

Love the Hawk and the Snowbirds close-up in particular!!   :nod:


----------



## WingsofFury (22 Jun 2010)

Thanks Moe, glad you like em.  

Here's another frew from this weekend.  Next stop for me will be the Vintage Wings of Canada Open House on July 4 featuring the Snowbirds and the Vintage Wings collection...should rock!


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jun 2010)

WingsofFury said:
			
		

> Thanks Moe, glad you like em.
> 
> Here's another frew from this weekend.  Next stop for me will be the Vintage Wings of Canada Open House on July 4 featuring the Snowbirds and the Vintage Wings collection...should rock!



Perhaps you'll meet my brother-in-law.  I'll ask him on Thursday if he's going to be there.  Sounds like something he wouldn't miss, having been the Ground Crew Chief for the Snowbirds at one time.   :nod:


----------



## K225 (22 Jun 2010)

Don't forget his time with Hawk 1 last year, he looks marvelous in white!


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jun 2010)

K225 said:
			
		

> Don't forget his time with Hawk 1 last year



Yes, he talked a lot about that, too.   :nod:


----------



## karl28 (23 Jun 2010)

Once again great air show pics . I really miss the annual one that they used to have at Trenton I know they probably can't do it now cause of how busy the base is but they where really good ones when they had them .


----------



## WingsofFury (23 Jun 2010)

Thanks Karl, glad you like em.  :nod:

I miss Trenton too, but it's still great for some interesting arrivals like the one noted below.


----------



## karl28 (24 Jun 2010)

WingsofFury 

                Yup that is most definitely a good  shot of an AWAC . I am lucky that my house is close to the base I see all sorts of different craft fly over my house every day I still get a kick out of the C-17 flying over been tempted to get a shot of them with my camera they look like there flying pretty low .


----------



## WingsofFury (24 Jun 2010)

They are a tonne of fun, aren't they?   I still love the smokey approach of a Herc or Aurora as it comes in, props spinning like there's no tomorrow!!  I could sit out there and watch all day...ahhh...... :nod:  The one below is from the same day I got the AWACS...


----------



## Rogo (28 Jun 2010)

WingsofFury said:
			
		

> They are a tonne of fun, aren't they?   I still love the smokey approach of a Herc or Aurora as it comes in, props spinning like there's no tomorrow!!  I could sit out there and watch all day...ahhh...... :nod:  The one below is from the same day I got the AWACS...



Everytime I drive from Guelph to Ottawa I (despite my best efforts) get a little distracted looking into the sky. I just love when you see a herc overhead with little men jumping out the back.  I really hope one day to do my para course. When I was 15 got a ride in a herc from Trenton to Bagotville, most fun I've ever had in a flight. I was grinning like an idiot.  ;D


----------



## REDinstaller (28 Jun 2010)

Nothing like a Herc ride, always enjoyed falling asleep on top of cargo on the way up to Alert. Nothing to fear on that aircraft.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jun 2010)

First plane I flew on was a Herc.  Loved them ever since.


----------



## Journeyman (29 Jun 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Nothing to fear on that aircraft.


...except the pilots


----------



## Old Sweat (29 Jun 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> First plane I flew on was a Herc.  Loved them ever since.



Try going to Norway and back in the back of a Herc along with a 5/4 van (c/s 0), two jeeps with trailers (9 and G19), three tent groups worth of kit and a dozen or so troops.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Jun 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Try going to Norway and back in the back of a Herc along with a 5/4 van (c/s 0), two jeeps with trailers (9 and G19), three tent groups worth of kit and a dozen or so troops.



Hey, that's where I learned how comfortable the trailers are to sleep on.

....and one time, on the medivac route home, I got to spend the night in Greenland. Much more fun than commercial.


----------



## observor 69 (29 Jun 2010)

Flew from Cold Lake to Bagotvile nonstop in the back of a Herc along with our ground support equipment. Climb on top of the equipment stretch out and relax.  :nod:


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jun 2010)

Hercs suck...their engines are mounted wrong !!


----------



## WingsofFury (29 Jun 2010)

Awww...so much love in the prop community.... ;D

Thanks to the Griff that flew over my home at about 12:30pm EST today heading east - most appreciated!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Jun 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Hercs suck...their engines are mounted wrong !!



Any motor that makes rubber leave asphalt is mounted wrong.......  :worms:


----------



## Zoomie (29 Jun 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ...except the pilots



 :threat:


----------



## REDinstaller (29 Jun 2010)

Hey CDN Aviator,

What came first the Herc or Electra. Seems to me the Aurora is just a failed airliner.   >  The Herc was purpose built, and a great job she does.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jun 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Hey CDN Aviator,
> 
> What came first the Herc or Electra. Seems to me the Aurora is just a failed airliner.   >  The Herc was purpose built, and a great job she does.



Well....... Lockheed got it wrong so when they built the P-3, they rectified the situation and mounted the engines correctly.

BTW, the P-3 series is not an Electra conversion.


----------



## Zoomie (30 Jun 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> BTW, the P-3 series is not an Electra conversion.



Nope - just like the P-8 is not a 737 NG derivative.


----------



## HercFE (30 Jun 2010)

Then why does it say "No Step" on the bottom of the Aurora eng. ;D


----------



## WingsofFury (30 Jun 2010)

Thanks to both the CC177 and CC130 crews who really gave me a nice little airshow this afternoon!!  You Herc folk sure know how to throw that thing around - awesome!!


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jul 2010)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Nope - just like the P-8 is not a 737 NG derivative.



The P-3 prototype was indeed a converted L-188 Electra. Production P-3 Orion were based on the Electra design but not a conversion of it. The P-3 differs from the Electra structuraly by being 7 ft shorter forward of the wings, single -peice forgings, integrally stiffened panels, wings made of fail-safe box beams, fowler flaps and a monocoque pressurized fuselage. While the L-188 was powered by 4 Allison 501-D13 turboprops rated at 3750 shp each, the P-3 is powered by 4 Allison T-56 turboprops rated at 4600 shp.

The P-3 orion was indeed purpose-built.


----------



## Zoomie (2 Jul 2010)

You need to get out of that airframe - you're starting to quote stuff like Wiki....


----------



## observor 69 (2 Jul 2010)

If we are talking "derivative" then take a look at my new 2011 Hyundai Sonata.  ;D

"Look closer, however, and it's easy to see where Hyundai's designers drew their inspiration. The front end is reminiscent of an extreme version of the current Toyota Camry's. The Sonata's steeply raked front and rear glass give the sedan a slightly coupe-like silhouette, much like that of the Volkswagen CC. Viewed from the rear quarter, you can see a few lines cribbed from the likes of the Mercedes-Benz CLS-Class. If you're going to steal, steal from the best, we say. "

http://reviews.cnet.com/sedan/2011-hyundai-sonata-se/4505-10865_7-34047572.html

http://www.hyundaicanada.com/Pages/showroom/Gallery.aspx?model=Sonata


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jul 2010)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> You need to get out of that airframe - you're starting to quote stuff like Wiki....



Information is straight from the P-3 history book.


----------



## REDinstaller (3 Jul 2010)

So now your're saying the Aurora is the short bus version of the Electra> >


----------



## Folgers (3 Jul 2010)

Just wanted to give a big thanks to 435 Squadron for not one but two fly-by's over Winnipeg Stadium last night for the Bomber game! I was in the upper deck and I got a nice up and close look at the Herc!


----------



## Sub_Guy (3 Jul 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> So now your're saying the Aurora is the short bus version of the Electra> >



Simmer down T18A! 

The length of the Electra is 104 ft 6 in
While the Aurora comes in at 116 ft 10 in, which would make the herc, the short bus.


----------



## REDinstaller (3 Jul 2010)

Ahh, but this quipe was based on CDN Aviators data that the Aurora was 7 feet shorter forward of the wing. And are you counting the MAD boom, which is not on all Aurora/Orion airframes.


----------



## Zoomie (3 Jul 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> the Aurora was 7 feet shorter forward of the wing. And are you counting the MAD boom, which is not on all Aurora/Orion airframes.



Shorter forward of the wing - the MAD boom is aft of the wing.  All CF Aurora's/Arcturus have the MAD boom - just not all have the required sensors inside.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jul 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Ahh, but this quipe was based on CDN Aviators data that the Aurora was 7 feet shorter forward of the wing.



What i said is accurate.





> And are you counting the MAD boom, which is not on all Aurora/Orion airframes.



The MAD boom is present on all Aurora and and Arcturus aircraft. All P-3 aircraft, regardless of model were built with the MAD boom present.


----------



## Petard (4 Jul 2010)

Vintage Wings, in Gatineau, will be hosting an Airshow 4 July, gates open at 10.
The open house to see this magnificent collection is worth the trip alone

https://www.vintagewingsmembers.ca/eventsDetail/eventDetails.cfm?eventIdEnc=21E1


----------



## observor 69 (11 Jul 2010)

Lots of photos of airplanes at the 2009 Edwards AFB Open House.

http://home.comcast.net/~bzee1a/Edwards09/Edwards09.html


----------



## WingsofFury (18 Jul 2010)

Getting all packed and focused on my western swing - heading to Abbotsford in a month!

Here are the Hornets that did the flyby for the Molson Indy Toronto:












And thanks to the folks at 8 Wing who gave me a bit of a show earlier this week...


----------



## observor 69 (19 Jul 2010)

Farnborough International Airshow 2010  video

http://www.farnborough.com/Site/Content/Farnborough2010/Media/Preview-2010.aspx?Z=204

Wish I was there.


----------



## WingsofFury (7 Aug 2010)

Not show photos, but some of the planes I've seen lately.


----------



## WingsofFury (23 Aug 2010)

Made it out to the Windsor show on Sunday...here's a couple early photos.


----------



## Beech Boy (23 Aug 2010)

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone involved in putting on the Abbotsford Airshow. I was lucky enough to attend and as a DEO Pilot applicant about to start basic training (September 27th), seeing some of our Air Force's capabilities got me even more excited to start my new career!

Also, a special thanks to the Pilots at the static displays that took the time to talk to me and pass on some words of wisdom. I think I talked to four, each of which was extremely professional, helpful and informative.

I know that sounded kind of suck holey.... definitely not my intent, I'm just very excited right now and wanted to pass on a sincere thank you.

Beech


----------



## mover1 (23 Aug 2010)

Just a quick question out there for all those who may have attended the airshows as part of a static display. I was wondering if anyone had a funny story. Or maybe a moment where you turned someones light on in respect to the forces and their perceptions.  
Some of the funny things that happened to me. 
People walking on the C-17 asking if theplane was still in service.
Direct quote. "I noticed the fire extinguishers were yellow. Do they glow in the dark?"
Has this plane been to Afghanistan " yes" Have you been to Afghanistan "yes" What kind of cargo to you take is it mostly humanitarian supplies?"  Good question really good question. I explained the nature of the cargo even explained what happens during a repat. Lots of people are oblivious to these things.(Abbotsford Airshow)
A Birkenstock wearer told me how the money for this plane could be better used for the homeless in Vancouver. Then I showed him how we can convert the C-17 into a flying hospital in 20 minutes and explained its use in Haiti. He changed his mind.

all in all it is the Canadian Taxpayer who owns the jets and it was great to show then "Their" airplane and it was great to hear ,through interpreters in some cases, Canadians of all walk of life whether they were born here or just new Canadians say they were glad we had the capabilities that we do now and were proud to have us serve.


----------



## observor 69 (24 Aug 2010)

Info ref Airshow at Toronto CIAS:

Our friends from the United States Air Force 
are sending up their F-16 Viper East Demo Team. 
Always a crowd pleaser, this awesome fighter jet 
will twist, turn and rock some serious Gs for you 
Insider fans at the air show waterfront this year. 

Check out this wicked HD in-cockpit video of Captain 
Ryan "Rider" Corrigan during an actual demonstration:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT61t9lSdy4 (HD Video Link)


(Click on the link above and fast forward to the 
03:55-minute mark ... That's when things really 
get wild! Pay particular attention to the tremendous 
amount of physical endurance required to crank and 
bank the airplane across the sky.) 

If you're interested in more information on the 
Viper East Demonstration Team, please follow the 
link below: 

http://www.shaw.af.mil/units/vipereast/index.asp (Demo Team Link)


----------



## WingsofFury (25 Aug 2010)

Most interesting question I heard all weekend was while standing in front of a Sikorsky MH-53 Helo and an adult suggested that the refuelling probe was a laser.

I've updated my gallery for this show - feel free to have a look.

2010 Windsor International Airshow Gallery


----------



## Loachman (26 Aug 2010)

WingsofFury said:
			
		

> Most interesting question I heard all weekend was while standing in front of a Sikorsky MH-53 Helo and an adult suggested that the refuelling probe was a laser.



More people believe me when I say that the pointy things sticking out of the nose of the Griffon are lasers than that they are part of the airspeed indication system. The explanation of pitot and static pressures is apparently presumed to be a deception/cover story.


----------



## Zoomie (28 Aug 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> The explanation of pitot and static pressures is apparently presumed to be a deception/cover story.



It's all mumbo-jumbo tech nonsense.  LASER is a much cooler concept that all the population understands.


----------



## WingsofFury (3 Sep 2010)

Here's a couple from Toronto's media days...

Harvard






Corsair






Golden Centennaire


----------



## observor 69 (4 Sep 2010)

Toronto
2010 Canadian International Air Show 
Saturday Show - Canadian Forces Day 

CF-18 Hornet 12:30
Aurora 12:38
Navy Demo 12:55
Harvard Aero Team 13:40
Air Cadets 13:55
Mike Wiskus - Lucas Oil 14:00
B-25 14:13
F-16 Viper 14:35
Heritage (Tutor/Corsair)14:50
Corsair 14:58
C-130J 15:08
Rob Holland 15:15
Snowbirds 15:43

* Schedule Subject to Change without Notice!

Enjoy the Show


----------



## Occam (4 Sep 2010)

Unfortunately the weather in Toronto today is not going to be particularly conducive to an airshow!  70% POP and wind 50 km/h gusting to 70.  I'm sure they have a show designed for the conditions, but only true diehards will be out watching it.

We're going to take our chances and go tomorrow - the forecast is a bit better.  Can't go Monday, we have tickets to the Labour Day Classic in Hamilton.  Oskie Wee Wee!


----------



## karl28 (4 Sep 2010)

Baden Guy 

Seem rather short for an airshow especially on the price of the tickets is there any ground display aircraft that you can look at ?


----------



## SupersonicMax (4 Sep 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> More people believe me when I say that the pointy things sticking out of the nose of the Griffon are lasers than that they are part of the airspeed indication system. The explanation of pitot and static pressures is apparently presumed to be a deception/cover story.



You should tell them it's a chemtrail maker.


----------



## observor 69 (4 Sep 2010)

karl28 said:
			
		

> Baden Guy
> 
> Seem rather short for an airshow especially on the price of the tickets is there any ground display aircraft that you can look at ?



I am really sad to report there is no static display as the aircraft originate from Pearson International Airport.
 As for price join the crowds and go to one of the Toronto parks along Humber Bay or Marilyn Bell park and watch for free.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Sep 2010)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> You should tell them it's a chemtrail maker.



Some old lady not far from here called to complain that we were flying low and spraying her house with agent orange after she saw the 4 black smoke trails behind us.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Sep 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Some old lady not far from here called to complain that we were flying low and spraying her house with agent orange after she saw the 4 black smoke trails behind us.



Does the guy with the sheep farm at the end of the runway still whine about us making his sheep retarded and their wool fall out? ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Sep 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Some old lady not far from here called to complain that we were flying low and spraying her house with agent orange after she saw the 4 black smoke trails behind us.



It never changes.... Someone called the MPs on us once for driving through town in a Bison. It was blowing black smoke from the exhaust. Just so happened, we called that Bison "Old Smokey".


----------



## WingsofFury (4 Sep 2010)

As expected, the winds wreaked havoc on the show today with white caps on top of 6-10ft waves which were swamping the markers out in the water.  The Arcturus did a few passes and then the show was called due to conditions.  Weather looks better for the next couple of days.

Arcturus flight today:












Media flight from Friday:


----------



## observor 69 (5 Sep 2010)

2010 Canadian International Air Show 
Sunday Show Schedule 

CF-18 Hornet 12:30
CP-140 - Aurora # 1 12:38
Rob Holland - MX2 12:45
Cadets - Glider 13:10
Air & Navy Demo 13:30
Harvard Aero Team 13:40
Mike Wiskus - Lucas Oil 13:56
B-25 14:13
F-16 Viper 14:32
Heritage 14:50
Corsair 14:55
Rob Holland  15:15
Snowbirds 15:43

* Schedule Subject to Change without Notice!

Enjoy the Show!


----------



## Petard (5 Sep 2010)

18 Sept there'll be an airshow near Gatineau Que, many aircraft will be flying in over the whole 17-19 Sept gathering.

The vintage wings warbirds will no doubt be on display, always worthwile to go and see them gorgeous old girls

https://www.vintagewingsmembers.ca/eventsDetail/eventDetails.cfm?eventIdEnc=20EA


----------



## observor 69 (6 Sep 2010)

http://www.thestar.com/fplarge/photo/857135

CNE airshow photo viewer.


----------



## WingsofFury (8 Sep 2010)

A couple more with many more to follow...posted some shots of the HMCS Fredericton in the General Navy forum.


----------



## K225 (12 Sep 2010)

Wings Over Gatineau 
The list of performers have been posted for the Vinae Wings of Canada September 18th air show.

FORMATION FLIGHTS:

Battle of Britain 

Lancaster Canadian Warplane Heritage (CWH)
Mustang Vintage Wings (VWC)
Corsair VWC
Spitfire VWC
Hurricane VWC

Victoria Cross Flight

Lancaster CWH
Canso CWH
Corsair VWC

Victory Flight

P-40 VWC
Spitfire VWC
Hurricane VWC

BCATP Flight

Harvard VWC
Tiger Moth VWC
Fleet Finch VWC

AEROBATIC PERFORMANCES:

Harvard VWC
Pitts Classic Wings (CW)
Christine Eagle
Sukoy (sp)
Mustang VWC


FORMATION AEROBATICS:

Harvards CHAT

JETS:

Hawk One F-86 VWC
F-86+L-39 CW
L39 CW
T-33 (Turbo) NEW


Parade:

Lysander VWC
Staggerwing VWC
Focke Wulf
Beaver VWC
Fox Moth VWC
Tiger Moth VWC
Fleet Finch VWC

MILITARY AIRCRAFT:

C-17
C-130

OLDE:

Bleriot

SKY DIVERS:

Go Skydive


----------



## WingsofFury (19 Sep 2010)

What an awesome day in Gatineau yesterday - the warbird formations were just out of this world and it was totally worth the 10 hour round trip drive from Toronto.  I only wish I could have spent some time with the warbirds on static as they were all on the active, but such is life!

Great job, hats off to you all!  

More photos at my gallery:  Vintage Wings of Canada Open House


----------

